# Ask This Old House



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just watched Tommy build a chicken coop. It's 4X4, with 8 nest boxes. Anyone else see an issue with the size of this coop?

Maybe they should stay with what they know.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Is it built for banties or sparrows? Where will there be room for roosts?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It depends on if they will just be in there for nights, and out during the day. I don't think I would do more than 4 large birds.
I also have one pen that is a shed and can be open to the pen 24/7. That was when I had 15 in there. (8x12).


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't see him put in a roost. Once you take out the space the excess nest boxes took, the floor space was reduced to about 3X4 and then there's the whole question of, where does the food and water go? 

Sem, most of their stuff is done in the NE. Can you picture having to keep birds up during the winter in that?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

nannypattyrn said:


> Is it built for banties or sparrows? Where will there be room for roosts?


Good one, hahahahaha!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

No, in a 4x4, I would make sure they are out every day all day. I have some roosts but also have 4x4 fence landscape posts that they can roost on 4 inches on the ground, LOL. In a 4x4, I would see if there's a way to bump out the nests with a wooden lid on it to get the eggs. That would give a bit more room. I have 2 coops that are 4x5. One has an underneath that's 4x8 on the ground wired in. I have 3 in there. The other one is 4x5 and has had 4-5 birds in it but they are let out all day in a pen and the fronts of both coops are open with a wired front.


----------

